# Generic PnP monitor on Standard VGA graphics adapter



## green_puma (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi! I need some help. A friend bought me a new laptop (HP G 62) with linux11 as system. then before he gave it to me he changed from linux to windows 7. When i checked out my new PC, the resolution is not really satisfying me. I'm not a techy geek or anything like that but i went to check into what resolution i have and yes, it says Generic PnP monitor on Standard VGA graphic...

I then went to browse the internet how to fix it and found out that it usually happens when windows 7 can't detect what video card i have it automatically installs that generic PnP thing.

Now i downloaded the video card driver for this PC (ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470) and installed it but it did not work. . Downloaded it, installed it but nothing happened. Im getting frustrated now. 

I need help. Please can someone help me.

Thanks!


----------



## mario74 (Dec 2, 2010)

Too see and change resolution right click on your desk top, left click on personalize, click on display, click on change display settings. It is most likely at your maximum anyways as it would default to it's max when driver is installed. As it is a fresh install I would also make sure that your chipset driver is installed as that could also effect it. Check device manager and see if there are any yellow question marks, if so your missing drivers. To get to device manager click on start, right click on computer left click on properties, click on device manager.


----------

